# what I got today & swatch!



## electrostars (Jul 14, 2006)

I came home from work to this:







swatch:





I'm so EXCITED! It's not rank either, it still smells of VANILLA!!
whee!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## electrostars (Jul 15, 2006)

It's so pretty..the sad part is I'll probably never wear it because i'm not a big fan of lipglass.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

i love the smell of vanilla. nice haul.


----------



## poppy z (Jul 15, 2006)

this one will be in which collection?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh wow, I love that colour!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 15, 2006)

who makes it and where can I buy it?


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jul 15, 2006)

Omg love it! I want oooooooooooone!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 15, 2006)

angry inch...LIKE HEDWIG AND THE ANGRY INCH?! oh my gosh, thanks for posting this - if the working name becomes the real name, i will buy it just for the name! hahaha


----------



## MACActress (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! I bet a lot of people want that =)

And for everyone, it was just an item given to the crew and I think cast of the movie, and therefore never mass produced =)


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_It's so pretty..the sad part is I'll probably never wear it because i'm not a big fan of lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL....


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jul 15, 2006)

That color is so pretty.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_this one will be in which collection?_

 
It won't be apart of any collection it was only made for the movie hedwig & the angry inch..it's really hard to find, and if you do find one you'll pay an arm & a leg for it. XD


----------



## electrostars (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_LOL...._

 
I might make an exception for it and wear it..if not i'm one of those people who get broke often and have to sell stuff off..so you may see it in a sale thread soon. LOL.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 16, 2006)

wow es, that is really really cool!


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow!!! That is pretty much the Holy Grail of MAC Collecting in my book.  I've only seen it available on Ebay once (many moons ago), and I remember a couple of auctions for sample jars of it.  Sadly, even those were out of my league at the time.  I am happy you have such a sweeeeeet haul


----------



## divaster (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. I'm not even a fan of red, but that is AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 17, 2006)

Lucky you, that's gorgeous


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 17, 2006)

You are really lucky to have that! It's super hard to find and the color is prettier than I thought. I hope I can find it one day.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 18, 2006)

that looks a lot like one of the new lipgelees, only deeper.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

I am so jealous right now. That looks like the perfect color.
I searched for some and couldn't find any _at all_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Those of us who are very jealous?


----------

